# • swell.gr • Porsche 911 996 Turbo Modesta P-01A + BC-05 •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Another week another Porsche in the Swell Detail Store. The car was actually in good condition and it's owner
-member of speedsector.com forum brought it for a full detailing and an upgrade to Modesta Glass Coating.










Started with the interior, all plastic and leather surfaces were thoroughly cleaned and dressed.


















After finishing with the interior we measured the paint with the ptg which showed us some pretty healthy numbers.










Some photos of it's primer condition.










































































During correction process and before/after.
The whole process was performed with the new Etalon polishes.


















































After correction we cleaned-preped the surface from the polishing oils with The Etalon Silicon Remover.










In the next stage we primed the surface with P-01A Primer and finally we shielded it with Μodesta BC-05.










The glass coating cured with IR lamps.










Glasses were also shielded with Nanolex Glass Urban.










Trims and tires were also treated.


















Some details at the end.










some finished shots.


















































































































































































































Thanks for reading it.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking Good!!


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning work once more Modestaman. 

Lovely finish and durability!!


----------



## malypb (Apr 7, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

nice work on this :driver:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely work as always pal...well done..love the products used


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great...fantastic job as always:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and reflections especially for silver.


----------



## redcardo (Dec 6, 2013)

ok mike, you are touching the perfection. i hate you.


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

İ love your finish man


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, the 996 was the first watercooled porsche if you did'nt already know that.


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fantastic shine! Was wondering if you applied the trim dressing before or after applying the glass sealant? Is there any need to cover the trims when applying the Nanolex Glass sealant?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Great, as always.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Top work as always, and like your product choice


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Very good work as always  
:thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

thats a very nice finish sir and great depth in shine and on a color that its not easy to achieve on :buffer::thumb:


----------



## kove (Apr 15, 2012)

I love this car and your job is just wow, respect


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Top work, :thumb:.


----------

